# Comparison Shopping Site



## SoaperForLife (Jul 25, 2019)

Stumbled across this the other day... don't know if this is the correct place to post it or not.  Soaper Search compares prices on ingredients using their list of suppliers.  I've asked them to include a few that don't appear on their main list: Oregon Trail Soap Suppliers, Elements Bath and Body and Majestic Mountain Sage.  Website addy is https://soapersearch.com


----------



## Lin19687 (Jul 25, 2019)

Just tried it and I would not use it.
The one place I get my Palm and the 50 cube isn't even listed on there.
Nice thing if it worked

edit to add the WSP has free shipping over $25 so why it shows $49 shipping is wrong.  So that changes where it is on the list


----------



## Jamielynn (Jul 25, 2019)

This would be a great resource, looks like it may be new and needs some tweaking.  Maybe if we all submit feedback it will be valuable in the future.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jul 25, 2019)

I agree, @Jamielynn  It certainly would be a time saver if all the sources I use were included.


----------



## SoaperForLife (Jul 25, 2019)

Lin19687 said:


> Just tried it and I would not use it.
> The one place I get my Palm and the 50 cube isn't even listed on there.
> Nice thing if it worked


Where do you get them at?



Lin19687 said:


> edit to add the WSP has free shipping over $25 so why it shows $49 shipping is wrong. So that changes where it is on the list


They have a before shipping price so even though they've got an incorrect shipping amount for WSP you can still compare.... I think it's great that they are doing this and I'm sure it requires a bit of work...


----------



## Relle (Jul 25, 2019)

I don't like that you have to register. You click on hobby, then it says you have to put in a business name to continue. If you are a hobby person you don't have a business name, so don't know what's up with that. I wouldn't use it.


----------



## HummingbirdNaturals (Jul 25, 2019)

Hey Everyone,

My name is Katie and I am the creator(with my husband!) of Soaper Search. I also have my own soap making company, Hummingbird Naturals. That's how we came up with the idea 

Thanks for posting this @SoaperForLife  ! Glad you are finding it useful.

I wanted to address some of the questions everyone had.

For new suppliers: we have a list of 23 suppliers right now that we are working on adding. This takes some time but we are doing it as quickly as possible. Since the site is new there have been other things we have had to get setup but we are circling back to adding new suppliers ASAP.

@Lin19687  - Could you share where you get your Palm? If it's missing it's possible it's either out of stock, not a site we search, or there is an issue on the website. If you let me know the site and item I can take a look. We plan to change it so that out of stock items still show in search results.

@Jamielynn  - Thanks! There is definitely a lot of work to be done. The site is still new. You can respond here or email me directly with feedback - [email protected].

@Zany_in_CO  - What are the sources you use that are missing? Happy to add them. Our goal in time is to have every possible supplier on the site.

@Relle  - Business name being required is unintentional, thanks for letting me know! Will get that fixed.

Thanks again for all the feedback! We are working hard to improve things.

Katie


----------



## Lin19687 (Jul 26, 2019)

https://bulknaturaloils.com/palm-fruit-oil-rbd.html

Also not a fan of having to sign up, I did  but with fake info as usual


----------



## dibbles (Jul 26, 2019)

@HummingbirdNaturals thank you for trying to create a helpful resource!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jul 26, 2019)

Hi Katie! Ditto what dibbles said. This is a terrific idea and I wish you all the luck in the world for bringing it together.


HummingbirdNaturals said:


> @Zany_in_CO  - What are the sources you use that are missing? Happy to add them. Our goal in time is to have every possible supplier on the site.


Here are all the suppliers I have bookmarked:
https://www.camdengrey.com/
https://www.chemistrystore.com/
https://www.elementsbathandbody.com/
https://essentialsbycatalina.com/
https://bulknaturaloils.com/
https://oregontrailsoaps.com/sitemap.php
https://pinemeadows.net/
https://www.thesage.com/
https://www.soaperssupplies.com/
http://www.thesoapdish.com/
https://www.soapgoods.com/
https://symphonyscents.com/
http://www.texasnaturalsupply.com/
http://therapygarden.com/

SOY WAX ONLY
http://www.americansoywax.com/

RICE BRAN OIL ONLY
http://www.ricelandstore.com/

LINKS TO WHERE TO BUY ESSENTIALS OILS
https://www.modernsoapmaking.com/where-to-buy-essential-oils-for-soapmaking/


----------

